#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Money changers.

## crocman

Advice needed. Have never been to Cambo but have an understanding of the dollar/riel mix that they use. Does anyone have any experience of currency exchange in PP. Should we change our hard earned in. OZ or Cambo?

Cheers.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Last time i went they had large currency exchange markets with all the money in glass cabinets.
Everyone said take US $ or baht cause there was no ATM's.
Had to cut my trip short as i ran out of baht and pounds in a couple of days.
Probably changed a bit now, but i recommend a variety of currency's .

----------


## katie23

Hi croc! I was in PP in April 2015, so my info may not be current. As far as I can remember, there were many money changers in PP - by the riverside and near the Central Market (where I bought some souvenirs).  They quote large amounts in US dollars (5 usd or more), but will give you small change in riel. But even the tuktuk drivers will quote you a price in usd. I came from Thailand through the Aranyaprathet/ Poipet border. So after crossing the border and riding the free minibus service to get to the bus station (~20 min away, it was a bus station in the middle of nowhere/ricefields), I changed my remaining THB and some USD into riel. The exchange rate then was 1 usd ~ 1000 riel.  

In PP, get a hotel near the riverside - it's a pleasant walk in the late afternoon. Since you'll be there with the Dragonlady and will not be mongering (heh!), then you'll enjoy the breeze and the chill atmosphere. There are many restos & bars near the riverside. There's also a night market with lots of food stalls - my friend and I ate there, as it was a short walk from our hostel. But you'll prolly eat at a more upscale place, since you're not a backpacker like me. lol. The next morning, I hired a tuktuk to O'Russey (?) market, where the bus station of Mekong Express was located. Then it was a 7-hour bus ride to Saigon. Was quite an adventure - that trip. Learned a lot about myself and other people.

If you'll be going there in April, it will be the peak of summer, so it'll be very warm. Don't forget to pack your speedos for the beach in Snooky!  :Very Happy:  Will see if I can match my dates with yours.

----------


## brisie

I use citi bank plus account no fees and maybank the only ATM still free to withdraw cash. The exchange is at visa rate of the day https://usa.visa.com/support/consume...alculator.html 
Money changers are everywhere pp and shv USD is excepted just don,t hand them $100 in a small shop and expect them to be able to change it.
Be on the look out for slightly torn notes pp not to bad to a certain extent but out in the sticks they will refuse them.
Changing money in pp you'll lose 1/2 to 1% shv you'll lose 2℅ minimum.

----------


## katie23

> Be on the look out for slightly torn notes pp not to bad to a certain extent but out in the sticks they will refuse them.


True. Also true for Myanmar - they don't like torn/badly folded usd notes.

----------


## Latindancer

In other words, if you look inexperienced, some people will try to "put one over on you" by slipping them in with other notes...

----------


## brisie

^yes and no last week I changed $100 USD to Reil and got a dodgy 20000 note I've been using this changer frequently. I mentioned it today when changing more cash and she said no problem just bring it back next time.

----------


## crocman

Thanks all for the info. Greened where I could.

Cheers Katie, as you know it's been a while since this old boy did any backpacking.

----------

